# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ali Pashë Gucia

## Davius

*Ali Pashë Gucia*

Veprimtar i lëvizjes antiosmane të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XIX dhe veçanërisht i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Pronar çifligar, pinjoll i familjes Shabanagaj nga Gucia. Mori pjesë në kryengritjet që shpërthyen malësorët e veriut kundër politikës tanzimatiste gjatë viteve 60 të shek.XIX. Kundërshtar tepër aktiv i synimeve shoviniste serbe dhe malazeze ndaj tokave shqiptare. Një ndër nismëtarët e themelimit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe një nga figurat e dalluara të Këshillit Kombëtar të saj. 

Ali pashë Gucia ishte një nga udhëheqësit kryesorë të rrymës centriste, që kërkonte luftë kundër shovinistëve fqinjë për mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore të atdheut, për një ballafaqim të matur me Portën e Lartë përsa u përket të drejtave të autonomisë së Shqipërisë. Për vendosmërinë e tij luftarake, kryesia e Lidhjes Shqiptare e zgjodhi kryetar të Shtabit Ushtarak për mbrojtjen e Plavës dhe Gucisë. Në muajt e fundit të veprimtarisë së Lidhjes Ali pashë Gucia u bind se autonomia nuk mund të fitohej pa luftë kundër Portës së Lartë, por megjithatë nuk u shkëput nga partizanët e rrymës së moderuar. Pas shtypjes së Lidhjes Shqiptare, sulltani e kurseu Ali pashë Gucinë, madje e emëroi mytesarif të Pejës. 4 vjet më vonë, u vra me një atentat, të organizuar, sipas zërave të asaj kohe, nga vetë qeveritarët e Stambollit.

----------

